# Undermount sinks in the field



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

More often than not, I come across an undermount sink that is falling because it has no hardware mounts. No slots, no bolts, just a silicone or epoxy bead that has failed and is leaving a gap between counter and sink. Sometimes there will be a few shims of wood screwed into the cabinet walls attempting to hold up the sink rim. 

Do any of you have a safe, permanent way to install mounting hardware (clips etc,) into the stone once it's set in the field?

The way I have always understood it, the best and only place to set the sink hardware is in the granite shop. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I wont touch one of them .... the best thing to do is get a granite guy to come out and let them thim drill that stone granite themselves....if you can fine one that will do it.

its either that or just get some more silicone and gluer it back up with wood shims to hold it in place,,.


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

PathMaker said:


> More often than not, I come across an undermount sink that is falling because it has no hardware mounts. No slots, no bolts, just a silicone or epoxy bead that has failed and is leaving a gap between counter and sink. Sometimes there will be a few shims of wood screwed into the cabinet walls attempting to hold up the sink rim.
> 
> Do any of you have a safe, permanent way to install mounting hardware (clips etc,) into the stone once it's set in the field?
> 
> ...


I believe in holding peoples feet to the fire. Show the HO what the problem is then personally call the installer while the HO is with you and tell them to fix their FU (and I don't mean fixture unit). The HO will love you for it!


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I've seen some like that, but most of the time they have anchors in the granite to hold the sink.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

I'm glad you mentioned that. It's one thing I do a lot of that people think sets me apart in a good way. Not that I love to stir up trouble, but I believe it is important that people see right from wrong in our trade. 

If those who know don't teach them (not just tell them), then home owners stay ignorant. And that only benefits the handy-hacks.

In this case however, as in most cases, the work was done before the home owner moved in and there is no traceable record.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I deal with a lot of issues that most plumbers wouldn't, even I wouldn't mess with fixing that. Marble guys issue.

I've only come across a few kitchen sinks that have detached, they just had that hard yellow resin that ended up failing. Now the marble guys use wood attached to the cabinets to help hold them up. I've never had a lav separate.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a h.o. insist on installing an under mount sink where there wasn't one previously. It was a special order (prior to us being called in).

The plumber in the field built a wood frame to support the sink. H.O. accepted that as a solution. I would not have accepted losing my cabinet space, but it worked.


----------



## jtink (Apr 23, 2012)

If we come across this, I have taken everything off (disposal etc...) and cleaned off all the old silicone and reseal it mount it and I put 2x4 on each bowl to secure it. I let it set up, return the next way and use strap iron (banning iron off the roll) and have cris crossed it and screw it into next cabinet or wall behind the sink. I suggest leaving the 2x4 but if they take them out it is still secured better than before. It's not cheap for us to do it, it's not my favorite thing to do, but know one else will mess with it.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

My boss owns a cabinet and granite company along with the plumbing, so I see a lot of different installs. On vanities, they set anchors in the granite that's threaded by grinding out a notch and setting it in a special glue compound. I've seen anchors that are just glued to the granite, and have seen them fail as well. 
On kitchen sinks we use the same products, but also use 2x4s spanning the cabinet.

I've seen so many crazy ways to mount sinks. Honestly a peice of dang wood and a few screws is by far the best in my opinion.


----------

